# Newborn pup bent back foot?????



## .RC. (Oct 12, 2007)

One of our dogs had pups two days ago....The first two were born dead and the last one survived...

It seems to have a bent back foot and has difficulty using this leg to get around(usually it just drags along behind)... I do not think it is broken at all as the pup can use it if it is put into the correct position..

In this pic you can see it bent inwards below the knee joint(the other back leg is straight) Just wondering would this straighten itself once it starts to walk???


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

This is only something a vet can answer as I am sure this is not normal and this wasn't a planned pregancy was it? The reason I ask is because it could be a genetic problem or a nutriton problem as you may not have known what to feed the mom before she had the babies.


----------



## Zack_the_Mouse (Oct 2, 2007)

Vet.

Take the puppy to the vet or at least Call and ask what they recommend.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Idealy you should have brought mom and pup to the vet for a post pregnacy check, if you haven't taken them to a vet yet then you proly should to get the pup checked out. 

By the way what breed is the pup?


----------



## .RC. (Oct 12, 2007)

No it was not a planned pregnancy...She is a border collie cross cattle dog....Our dogs are used for working dogs...

Thanks for the advice...


----------



## adidas5676 (Mar 7, 2007)

The fact that only 1 of the 3 pups actually survived delivery only to have a deformed leg is a VERY bad sign. The crossed genetics between the mother and father created extremely unwanted results, and this should be a clue to you that the mother and father should both be fixed as soon as your vet deems it safe. 

I understand these are working dogs, and just know that having them fixed will not affect their ability to do the work the same way they've been doing it for however long you've had them. 

The puppy will likely have a fairly normal life, as long as the only problem it has is the deformed leg and not same internal organ defect. The mother and pup should both be checked out by the vet ASAP so check their health physically, and you may want to do a bloodwork panel on the mom to check for any obvious problems that could clue you into why this pregnancy had such bad results. I know the "farm mentality" is very different from city/modern mentality when it comes to pet care, but basic husbandry of animals requires some veterinary assistance. Good luck.


----------

